# What's going on here?



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 25, 2014)

This is my first pre 40 bike so this may be normal but I don't think it is and can't figure it out..cups and bearings are original.  I have this crap 41 crank laying around so I decided to put it on. The retaining nut sits really deep into cup not flush like my other bikes.  I'm using a scripted 41 nut as well.  Any thoughts


----------



## jkent (Mar 25, 2014)

That looks messed up man! I would just trash the whole bike and send it my way.
And when I get it straightened out I'll send you some pictures.
LOL..... 
I wanna see some pictures of the whole bike.
JKent


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 25, 2014)

Either use some large washers to space the chainring away from the bottom bracket, or get the correct crank.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 25, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> Either use some large washers to space the chainring away from the bottom bracket, or get the correct crank.




I was under the impression that 37 41 cranks are the same...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe cup is shot...


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow you give up easy.  It is a shame now days people don't try to diagnose a problem.  Well, makes business better for me I guess.  

Wrong cups, bearings or need a spacer behind sprocket nut.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 25, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> Wow you give up easy.  It is a shame now days people don't try to diagnose a problem.  Well, makes business better for me I guess.
> 
> Wrong cups, bearings or need a spacer behind sprocket nut.




Hey Einstein. ..I am diagnosing the problem. ..washer won't solve it .. have tried different bearings. . Am checking cups as I type...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 25, 2014)

And it is..  somebody put post war cup on one side...


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 25, 2014)

*yes Einstein*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Hey Einstein. ..I am diagnosing the problem. ..washer won't solve it .. have tried different bearings. . Am checking cups as I type...




Hmmmmm 
 A few


----------



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> And it is..  somebody put post war cup on one side...




besides a bit over 4 yrs, what is the difference between a pre and post war bearing cup?


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 25, 2014)

bricycle said:


> besides a bit over 4 yrs, what is the difference between a pre and post war bearing cup?




Actually, most postwar cups are shallower to my understanding so I am not sure what he is talking about.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 25, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> Actually, most postwar cups are shallower to my understanding so I am not sure what he is talking about.




Flat bottom vs cupped... bearings ride different on the retaining cones and in cup.. postwar bearings sit deeper in post war cups ie retainer is thicker and cone is bigger....




I also believe the bearing cage is different in regards to how the balls are spaced..


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 25, 2014)

Only early prewar cups are squared.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 25, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> Only early prewar cups are squared.




So what you're saying is that my unmolested girls 41 should have cupped races not the black out squared ones that it has...


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 25, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> So what you're saying is that my unmolested girls 41 should have cupped races not the black out squared ones that it has...




Yep, it should.  Must be a freak or they were replaced or something.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2014)

...think he's implying your Girls a freak, or that She was "molested".....


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 25, 2014)

Getting my popcorn and beer....


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 26, 2014)

For whatever it is worth... I have a number of prewar bikes ranging from 35 to 41 and have never seen those squared off cups...


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 26, 2014)

~~~~~Or, your balls are in too deep~~~~~~~~~~


----------

